# Campgrounds In Florida



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Gas is always the biggest cost but oh well. In the Orlando area we always stay at Tropical Palms in one of the supersites close to the pool.

John


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Very Cool Florida State Park Near Orlando

Try this place if you like state parks and want to stay near Orlando.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I went there with freinds(locals) to the springs and walking trails BEAUTIFUL !! never got to see the campsites.Kind of a local secret.

John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

z-family said:


> Hello Outbackers...We are planning a trip to Florida from Northern Michigan, about 2,700 miles round trip. With the gas prices going up, about half of our trip cost will be gas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello fellow Outbacker! We live in Central FL just outside Orlando and know every campground in the state - lucky you huh??? We'd be happy to help you. Can you please tell us what kind of campground you're looking for? i.e., State Campground, private, rv resort and what camper you're using. Disney has a great campground (Fort wilderness) that you have to book kinda early. Brooksville does not have many state parks but, private are available. Kennedy space center does have state parks, etc. Let us know when are you coming here as the availability of sites depends on the month. Just let us know and we'll help. our other email site is [email protected] net and you can use that email address at any time. We even have some extra brochures of campgrounds that we could mail you - no problem. would'nt come down near August though - just went thru 3 hurricanes at my house and still working on the damage. some parks are closed due to the damage - they're indicated on the state parks site. I'll send you the link to look at for all the state parks etc. Good luck!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Manatee Hammock in Titusville just south of the Kennedy Space Center on US1 might work for you;not fancy, but has dock, woods, pool full hookups. Run by Brevard county, not well known. We always stay there when we visit.

Outbackgeorgia


----------

